# Commitment vs Relationships



## garima (Jun 30, 2010)

There are few important pillars that hold a relationship and one of them is commitment. The moment you read this probably you already feel a resistance to it or you feel challenged if you had taken a stand against “commitment”. I request you to bear with me and make this journey right through to the end, because what you mean by commitment and what I mean by commitment need not necessarily be the same…..Read more

OWA Articles


----------



## sleepinghours (Jul 1, 2010)

garima said:


> There are few important pillars that hold a relationship and one of them is commitment. The moment you read this probably you already feel a resistance to it or you feel challenged if you had taken a stand against “commitment”. I request you to bear with me and make this journey right through to the end, because what you mean by commitment and what I mean by commitment need not necessarily be the same…..Read more
> 
> OWA Articles


yeah...go on....m listening:iagree:


----------



## sleepinghours (Jul 1, 2010)

hi Garima.....I know Its you....i wanna contact u....Pankaj M


----------

